# möchte wissen, warum nur er um Eintritt gebeten hat (Syntax)



## DeniseRosin

Hallo allerseits!

Ist es korrekt wenn ich die folgende Satz so schreibe? -> "Der Mann vom Lande möchte wissen warum nur er den Eintritt gebeten hat" 

Oder ist es besser wenn ich den Verb "wissen" am Ende schreibe? 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Kwistax

ich schreibe *den* Satz. 

Ich denke dein Vorschlag ist gutes Deutsch; nur, der "nur" Teil sollte "er" folgen . Aber was ist _ein Mann vom Lande_?


----------



## DeniseRosin

Danke!  Es ist ein Teil aus "Vor dem Gesetz", eine Erzählung aus dem Roman "Der Prozess" von Kafka. Was ich aber wissen wollte, war ob den Verb "wissen" am Ende des () Satzes stehen sollte


----------



## Kajjo

_ Ist es korrekt, wenn ich den folgenden Satz so schreibe?
 Was ich aber wissen wollte, war, ob das Verb "wissen" am Ende des Satzes stehen sollte. 

 Der Mann vom Lande möchte wissen, warum nur er den Eintritt gebeten hat.
_
Was soll der unterstrichene Teil bedeuten? Er ist leider unverständlich. Der grüne Teil ist korrekt.


----------



## DeniseRosin

Es ist nur ein Teil aus "Vor dem Gesetz" aus dem Roman "Der Prozess" von Kafka.
Danke für die Antwort und für die Erklärung!


----------



## Kajjo

Woher stammt denn der Teil "warum nur er den Eintritt gebeten hat."? Der ergibt keinen Sinn!


----------



## DeniseRosin

Weil es eine Zusammenfassung ist!


----------



## Kajjo

Der Satz ergibt keinen Sinn. Er ist FALSCH. Das muss doch zu verstehen sein?!


----------



## DerFrosch

Ich denke, DeniseRosin will eigentlich Folgendes sagen:

_Der Mann vom Lande möchte wissen*,* warum nur er *um *den Eintritt gebeten hat._

Man bittet *um *eine Sache.


DeniseRosin said:


> Es ist ein Teil aus "Vor dem Gesetz", eine Erzählung aus dem Roman "Der Prozess" von Kafka.


Das stimmt doch aber nicht.  Meinst du nicht, dass du den Satz selber geschrieben hast, um die Erzählung zu beschreiben?


----------



## Demiurg

Statt "um Eintritt bitten" sagt man besser "um Einlass bitten" oder "Einlass begehren/verlangen".

_... warum nur er um Einlass gebeten hat.
... warum nur er Einlass begehrt hat._


----------



## DerFrosch

In Kafkas Erzählung heißt es aber tatsächlich:

_"Zu diesem Türhüter kommt ein Mann vom Lande und *bittet um Eintritt *in das Gesetz."_

Kann man diese Ausdrucksweise vielleicht als gehoben und formell bezeichnen? Oder auch veraltet?


----------



## Dan2

DeniseRosin said:


> Ist es korrekt wenn ich die folgende Satz so schreibe? -> "Der Mann vom Lande möchte wissen warum nur er den Eintritt gebeten hat"
> 
> *Oder ist es besser wenn ich den Verb "wissen" am Ende schreibe?*


Nein, würde ich sagen (da niemand auf Denises eigentliche Frage in der Tat explizit geantwortet hat...).


----------



## Demiurg

Dan2 said:


> *Oder ist es besser wenn ich den Verb "wissen" am Ende schreibe?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nein, würde ich sagen (da niemand auf Denises eigentliche Frage in der Tat explizit geantwortet hat...).
Click to expand...

"wissen" kann nur am Ende stehen, wenn man den Satz komplett umbaut:

_Warum nur er um Eintritt gebeten hat, möchte der Mann vom Lande wissen*.* _


----------



## JClaudeK

DeniseRosin said:


> Oder ist es besser wenn ich den Verb "wissen" am Ende schreibe?


"wissen" steht schon am Ende, nämlich des *ersten* (Teil)Satzes.
1)_ Der Mann vom Lande möchte wissen*,* .... _(= Hauptsatz)
_2) ....*,* warum nur er *um *Eintritt gebeten hat. _(= Nebensatz - konjugiertes Verb am Ende)


----------



## Frieder

To clarify it a bit more:
Vor dem Gesetz steht ein Türhüter. Zu diesem Türhüter kommt ein Mann vom Lande und bittet um Eintritt in das Gesetz. Aber der Türhüter sagt, daß er ihm jetzt den Eintritt nicht gewähren könne. Der Mann überlegt und fragt dann, ob er also später werde eintreten dürfen.​Later on:
»Alle streben doch nach dem Gesetz«, sagt der Mann, »wieso kommt es, daß in den vielen Jahren niemand außer mir Einlaß verlangt hat?«​


DeniseRosin said:


> Ist es korrekt wenn ich *den* folgende*n* Satz so schreibe? -> "Der Mann vom Lande möchte wissen warum nur er *um *Eintritt gebeten hat"


​


----------



## Kajjo

Toll, dass ihr das ausgetüftelt habt. Ich frage mich aber, warum unsere Fragestellerin nicht in der Lage war, erstens korrekt zu beschreiben, dass der Satz von ihr selbst stammt, und zweitens nicht wissen zu wollen, was nun an dem zweiten Satzteil falsch war.

 Der Mann vom Lande möchte wissen, warum nur er den Eintritt gebeten hat.
 Der Mann vom Lande möchte wissen, warum nur er um Eintritt gebeten hat.


----------



## DeniseRosin

Kajjo said:


> Der Satz ergibt keinen Sinn. Er ist FALSCH. Das muss doch zu verstehen sein?!


 Also, meine Lehrerin hat den Satz formuliert, bitte beruhige dich und ENTSCHULDIGUNG wenn ich Deutsch nicht wie du spreche! Ich schätze deine Hilfe, aber es gibt KEINEN Grund um so jähzornig zu sein, vor allem mit wem Deutsch noch lernt!


----------



## JClaudeK

Siehe #7/8


----------



## DeniseRosin

JClaudeK said:


> "wissen" steht schon am Ende, nämlich des *ersten* (Teil)Satzes.
> 1)_ Der Mann vom Lande möchte wissen*,* .... _(= Hauptsatz)
> _2) ....*,* warum nur er *um *Eintritt gebeten hat. _(= Nebensatz - konjugiertes Verb am Ende)


 Danke für die Erklärung!


----------



## Kajjo

DeniseRosin said:


> Also, meine Lehrerin hat den Satz formuliert, bitte beruhige dich und ENTSCHULDIGUNG wenn ich Deutsch nicht wie du spreche! Ich schätze deine Hilfe, aber es gibt KEINEN Grund um so jähzornig zu sein, vor allem mit wem Deutsch noch lernt!


Nun bleib mal bitte freundlich und vor allem sachlich!

Hier wurde absolut gar keine Kritik an Deinem Deutsch geübt, das im übrigen schon recht gut ist. Die Kritik richtete sich darauf, dass du uns, die wir dir ehrenamtlich und freundschaftlich helfen wollen, nicht vollständig und korrekt geantwortet hast.

Nein, der Satz stammt _nicht _aus dem Roman, sondern wurde von dir oder deiner Lehrerin gebildet. Der Satz ist ungrammatisch, schlichtweg falsch -- und ich habe versucht, dich mehrfach darauf _sanft und freundlich_ hinzuweisen, aber die ersten Hinweise wurde leider ignoriert. Dir ging es nur um den ersten Teil, der richtig war, aber tatsächlich war der zweite Satzteil zum Stande von #1 komplett unverständlich.

Du musst doch daran Interesse haben zu lernen, wenn du schon fragst. Wenn wir dich freundlich darauf hinweisen, dass der Satz falsch und unverständlich ist, dann empfinde gewiss nicht nur ich das als Affront.


----------



## Frieder

Kajjo said:


> Wenn wir dich freundlich darauf hinweisen, dass der Satz falsch und unverständlich ist, dann empfinde gewiss nicht nur ich das als Affront.



Letzten Endes geht es doch nur um den Ausdruck _*um etwas bitten*_. Ich denke, das ist jetzt hinreichend geklärt. Kein Grund, persönlich zu werden.


----------



## DeniseRosin

Frieder said:


> To clarify it a bit more:
> Vor dem Gesetz steht ein Türhüter. Zu diesem Türhüter kommt ein Mann vom Lande und bittet um Eintritt in das Gesetz. Aber der Türhüter sagt, daß er ihm jetzt den Eintritt nicht gewähren könne. Der Mann überlegt und fragt dann, ob er also später werde eintreten dürfen.​Later on:
> »Alle streben doch nach dem Gesetz«, sagt der Mann, »wieso kommt es, daß in den vielen Jahren niemand außer mir Einlaß verlangt hat?«​Danke Schön!


----------



## DeniseRosin

Demiurg said:


> "wissen" kann nur am Ende stehen, wenn man den Satz komplett umbaut:
> 
> _Warum nur er um Eintritt gebeten hat, möchte der Mann vom Lande wissen*.* _



Danke!


----------



## DeniseRosin

Dan2 said:


> Nein, würde ich sagen (da niemand auf Denises eigentliche Frage in der Tat explizit geantwortet hat...).



Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## DeniseRosin

DerFrosch said:


> In Kafkas Erzählung heißt es aber tatsächlich:
> 
> _"Zu diesem Türhüter kommt ein Mann vom Lande und *bittet um Eintritt *in das Gesetz."_
> 
> Kann man diese Ausdrucksweise vielleicht als gehoben und formell bezeichnen? Oder auch veraltet?


Ich habe mich undeutlich ausgedrückt: es ist eine Zusammenfassung meiner Lehrerin.


----------



## DeniseRosin

Kajjo said:


> Nun bleib mal bitte freundlich und vor allem sachlich!
> 
> Hier wurde absolut gar keine Kritik an Deinem Deutsch geübt, das im übrigen schon recht gut ist. Die Kritik richtete sich darauf, dass du uns, die wir dir ehrenamtlich und freundschaftlich helfen wollen, nicht vollständig und korrekt geantwortet hast.
> 
> Nein, der Satz stammt _nicht _aus dem Roman, sondern wurde von dir oder deiner Lehrerin gebildet. Der Satz ist ungrammatisch, schlichtweg falsch -- und ich habe versucht, dich mehrfach darauf _sanft und freundlich_ hinzuweisen, aber die ersten Hinweise wurde leider ignoriert. Dir ging es nur um den ersten Teil, der richtig war, aber tatsächlich war der zweite Satzteil zum Stande von #1 komplett unverständlich.
> 
> Du musst doch daran Interesse haben zu lernen, wenn du schon fragst. Wenn wir dich freundlich darauf hinweisen, dass der Satz falsch und unverständlich ist, dann empfinde gewiss nicht nur ich das als Affront.






Ok, das bedeutet, dass ich ein falschen Eindruck von dir hatte. Ich habe nämlich gedacht, dass du von meinem Deutsch angeekelt warst und das fand ich überhaupt unhöflich und unfreundlich. Aber das war nur ein falschen Eindruck, wie ich betont habe.
Ich schätze deine Hilfe und die der anderen, die mir geholfen haben.
Ich wollte nur noch etwas erklären:
am Anfang, habe ich gesagt, dass es ein Teil des Romanes "Der Prozess" von Kafka war, aber ich habe mich undeutlich ausgedrückt und das muss ich anerkennen.
Trotzdem, habe ich später mich deutlich gemacht - hoffe ich - und habe gesagt, dass der Satz eine Zusammenfassung meiner Lehrerin war.
Außerdem, habe ich mehrmals für die Erklärungen gedankt aber viellicht hast du das nicht gesehen (oder «leider ignoriert»).
Ich konnte leider nicht allen antworten, aber das bedeutet nicht, dass ich von den Fehler nichts wissen wollte!
Auf jeden Fall, ist jetzt den Satz verständlich (und dafür muss ich alle danken), also finde ich es besser, wenn wir das Missverständnis zwischen mich und dich vergessen.


----------



## berndf

DerFrosch said:


> Ich denke, DeniseRosin will eigentlich Folgendes sagen:
> 
> _Der Mann vom Lande möchte wissen*,* warum nur er *um *den Eintritt gebeten hat._


Oder die Lehrerin von Denise hat die Verben _bitten _und _erbitten _verwechselt, eventuell war es auch nur ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler:
_Der Mann vom Lande möchte wissen*,* warum nur er den Eintritt *er*beten hat._


----------



## Hutschi

Theoretisch könnte man grammatisch korrekt schreiben:
_
1. Der Mann vom Lande möchte, warum nur er den Eintritt erbeten hat, wissen. (Ich denke, hierauf bezieht sich die originale Frage.)_

Das ist zwar grammatisch möglich, aber nicht besser, denn diese Art "Schachtelsätze" sind schwer zu lesen,  deshalb ist es besser, zu schreiben:

_2.  "Der Mann vom Lande möchte wissen, warum nur er den Eintritt erbeten hat." _
Man kann den Satz umstellen, wie weiter oben schon Demiurg in Nr. 13 schrieb:

_3.  "Warum nur er den Eintritt erbeten hat, möchte der Mann vom Lande wissen." _
Dieser Satz (3.) kann besser sein als (1.) Es hängt davon ab, was man hervorheben möchte.

In 3. erzeugt "er" eine Vorwärtsreferenz zu "der Mann vom Lande", es bleibt offen, wer "er" ist, bis der Mann vom Lande erwähnt wird. Das erzeugt eine gewisse Spannung, kann aber auch zu Missverständnissen führen, wenn "er" sich auch auf einen Mann im vorhergehenden Satz beziehen kann.

"Eintritt" oder "den Eintritt"? Beides ist möglich. "Eintritt" ist neutral, "den Eintritt" hebt es besonders hervor als einzelnes Ereignis.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Theoretisch könnte man grammatisch korrekt schreiben:
> _1. Der Mann vom Lande möchte, warum nur er den Eintritt erbeten hat, wissen. _


So würde ich mich nie ausdrücken! Ist das wirklich _"grammatisch korrekt"_? Und wenn ja, was wäre der (stilistische) Zweck einer solchen Verschachtelung?


----------



## Hutschi

Diese Art der Verschachtelung ist auf dem Rückzug.
Prinzipiell ist sie aber möglich.
Ein stilistischer Zweck könnte die Verlangsamung des Lesens sein.

Möglich ist es, weil zwischen "möchte" und "wissen" ein Platz für entsprechende Satzglieder frei ist.
Für einen flüssig lesbaren Text würde ich diese Konstruktion heute nicht mehr wählen.

Emfohlen wird heute meist, den Nebensatz aus der Verbklammer herauszunehmen.

Beispiel: Kleine Schreibkunst

Hier ist das Ziel meist schnelles Erfassen.

Ich kenne viele, sehr interessante und gut lesbare Bücher, in denen sich ein Satz über ein oder zwei Seiten erstreckt. 
Bei diesen ist nicht schnelles Lesen das Ziel, sondern Darstellung von Details in sehr feinen Zusammenhängen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Möglich ist es, weil zwischen "möchte" und "wissen" ein Platz für entsprechende Satzglieder frei ist.


Betrachtest du einen Nebensatz als "Satzglied"? - So habe ich Grammatik noch nie "gelernt" (weder in Deutschland noch in Frankreich). 

Ein eingefügter Relativsatz (z.B.) ist für mich nur annehmbar, wenn danach zwei oder mehr Wörter kommen. Bei einem einzigen Wort (Partizip oder einfachem Infinitiv) klingt für mich die Verschachtelung unschön/ misslungen.


----------



## Hutschi

Stimmt, der Begriff ist nicht exakt. Es ist Satzglied vs. Gliedsatz (Nebensatz), der ein Satzglied ersetzen kann.
Ich hätte genauer schreiben müssen: An dieser Stelle ist Platz für ein Satzglied, das Satzglied kann durch einen Gliedsatz ersetzt werden. (Man kann im Prinzip fast jedes Satzglied durch einen Gliedsatz ersetzen.= Man kann, wenn man das will, fast jedes Satzglied durch einen Gliedsatz ersetzen. im Prinzip -> wenn man das will)


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Betrachtest du einen Nebensatz als "Satzglied"?


Ja, der Einschub ist das Akkusativobjekt des Hauptsatzes:
_*Der Mann vom Lande* möchte, *warum nur er den Eintritt erbeten hat*, wissen.
*Er* möchte *das* wissen.
*<Subjekt>* möchte *<Objekt> *wissen._


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe es so betrachtet, wie Bernd. Nur auf Grund des Beitrags habe ich nachgeschlagen un gesehen, dass Gliedsätze nicht als Satzglieder sondern als deren Ersatz beschrieben werden. In der Schule habe ich es so gelernt, dass Gliedsätze Satzglieder sind.


----------

